# I can't believe my boy has gone...



## emm0r (16 March 2013)

So unfortunately on Thursday I had to say goodbye to my beautiful Burmese cat, Hugo, he has been the most amazing cat, so sweet and soft, he got on with everyone and was my little boys best friend. I feel lost without him, here are some pictures of him,


----------



## Montyforever (16 March 2013)

He was an absolutely beautiful cat  so sorry you've lost him x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 March 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this.  RIP Hugo.

I look after my sister's brown Burmese and they are wonderful cats with fantastic personalities. You lovely chocolate boy was beautiful.


----------



## 1ST1 (16 March 2013)

He really was beautiful, sorry for your loss...


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (16 March 2013)

R.I.P Hugo...what a beautiful boy with good nature as you can tell by the pics with babba. So sorry for your loss...:--(


----------



## pines of rome (16 March 2013)

What a sweet looking little cat he was, so sorry you have lost him! x


----------



## Dizzydancer (16 March 2013)

So sorry for your loss- what a gorgeous looking cat. 
Rip x


----------



## karen_c (16 March 2013)

Burmese are lovely and he looks particularly gorgeous - what a beautiful, chilled out boy.
So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Fransurrey (16 March 2013)

So sorry. He was a beautiful cat for sure and I loved the pics of him with your little boy. Xx


----------



## Mrs B (16 March 2013)

Very sorry to read this, but Hugo (such a beauty!) would be proud to know that your little boy will be, because of him and his sweetness, a life-long cat lover and will pass that love on to the next generation of humans.... 

x


----------



## joelb (16 March 2013)

They leave a huge gap dont they .  Im five weeks on from losing one of my Maine Coons and cant get used to not seeing his cheeky chops.

Hugo was gorgeous, such striking eyes.  Sleep well lovely boy.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (17 March 2013)

So sorry for your loss, it sounds and looks like he was an absolutely lovely cat. 

R.I.P. Hugo. 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## GinaB (17 March 2013)

I'm so sorry, what a lovely boy. RIP Hugo x


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 March 2013)

I'm so sorry.  What a gorgeous cat, and lovely pics of him with your little boy.
RIP Hugo.


----------

